# how to keep equilibrium in postprocess?



## crls_santino (Jul 26, 2016)

--------
no signature


----------



## unpopular (Jul 26, 2016)

I have found that if there are two extremes that you cannot decide on, the best solution is a compromise.

Save. Flatten. Layer. Decrease opacity or change the channel modes. The issue is that you have something you like in both images, but it's not present in other other.


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 29, 2016)

Don't know what is meant by "equilibrium in postprocess" but I do like the first one, the second color is just wrong. The third is a good idea but a little busy for my taste.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 29, 2016)

don't add fake glow to one image and not the next.


----------



## crls_santino (Jul 29, 2016)

thank you for comments, my biggest problem is how to find a balance between natural look and 'photoshopped', and when i asked people they gave me feedback - some like this style, some another - conclusion is - if i do for client i should ask what style they like and do that. 
i have created few galleries, who wants to help me choose 5 pictures from them to put on website as portfolio? i will sent pm with links, thank you again


--------
no signature


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 1, 2016)

To me there are three "styles" #1 The client - anything they want, anyway they want.
#2 Mine - the way I like it. and #3 For Fun- anything that seems interesting at the time.


----------



## seokieu (Aug 6, 2016)

woa. cute. that great !


----------



## crls_santino (Nov 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Nov 7, 2018)

Very nice.


----------



## crls_santino (Jan 28, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dLSK (Jan 30, 2019)

Judging by these last two you presented I would say this:
As a portrait photographer, you have a vision that you want to achieve.  A person will hire you for your final product.  I wouldn't deviate from what you do as your vision, your _way _of shooting.   If someone is going to hire you, but wants a different final product that you currently deliver, why would they hire you?  Why not find someone that processes the way _they_ like?

I'm getting to this ; don't change _your_ vision for a customer.  Do what you do and stay true to that.  Personally, the final two images you posted are 10X better than the first 3.  It's the way they look.   The first 3, honestly, snapshot quality. Both of the final 2 are very good, and possess a 'signature' to them, yours.  This should be why folks hire you 

just my 2 cents


----------



## crls_santino (Jan 30, 2019)

i cant believe what i am reading above; big big thank you, excellent source of motivation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 30, 2019)

A lot of what was just said above is true, but maybe in a different sense. There is a very successful  professional on here that talked about this. He said "His style, his processing is his product. He's worked hard to develop that look, and is clearly represented in his portfolio. People retain him because of his product." 

It's like if you go to a Chevy dealer and say I want that model but I want a Ford grill. In photography as in any product, differentiation in a competitive market is what brings in sales. Just be sure to stay abreast of trends, so if you need to "change the grill" you can make adjustments.


----------



## crls_santino (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 17, 2019)

Don't know who she's thinking about, but they are a lucky person! Even her pupils are dilated. I like the processing and believable pose of this last one.


----------



## crls_santino (Jul 25, 2019)

let’s go for walk:


----------



## Original katomi (Jul 25, 2019)

stunning pics,


----------



## crls_santino (Jul 25, 2019)

in the shadow of curiosity


----------



## Braineack (Jul 25, 2019)

I don't understand editing bright blown out lights to look gray.


----------



## crls_santino (Jul 25, 2019)

I understand


----------



## crls_santino (Jul 25, 2019)

empty, duplicated


----------



## Derrel (Jul 25, 2019)

Braineack said:


> I don't understand editing bright blown out lights to look gray.



Excessive highlight recovery perhaps?


----------



## Braineack (Jul 26, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand editing bright blown out lights to look gray.
> ...



correct, but it hasn't been recovered.   IMHO, it just looks really odd to see brilliant light as gray, especially in a b&w conversion. 


The first image using the circle window above, the highlights around the frame of the window are brighter than the window itself -- then you see all the hard rim lighting of the girls, but the light source doesn't match.

the window reads as dull and dreary and not bright, yet everything else in the scene does...


----------



## crls_santino (Jul 29, 2019)

there was only one source of the light - window;


----------



## Braineack (Jul 29, 2019)

and it's dull gray, despite being blown out.


----------



## crls_santino (Jul 30, 2019)

thanks for pointing this, let me check if I can do more on weekend
have a lovely day


----------



## Braineack (Jul 30, 2019)

you dont have to, but i personally dont like seeing things that my brain wants to be white, as gray.  this happens a with failed HDR attempts.


----------

